# Future Outbacker



## russlg

Hello, my name is Russ and I live in New Hampshire. I have been looking at Travel Trailers for a few months now and from what I have seen the Outback is above and beyond everything else I looked at. I just took my wife to a dealer an hour and a half away to look at an 18RS and the 21RS. She likes the 18, as do I but I prefer the 21 for the added sleep and storage. I have a 2007 F150 and we became aware that we wanted a travel trailer when we were tenting at Acadia National Park last summer and went through 3 days of thunderstorms, gusting winds and eventually a leaking tent. I am in hopes of eventually buying a used 21rs, however the ownership seems to have a cult following so I don't expect to see alot for sale







. I am amazed by the prices though, this being the first time I have looked at campers. Our current situation and the dim outlook of the economy has us waiting before we buy and I usually never buy out of haste. But one thing is for sure: It WILL be an Outback!!


----------



## bradnjess

Russ, Welcome to Outbackers and Congrats on your decision to get an Outback when you buy. Those persistent rain storms will make just about anyone start looking at campers. This may be a good time to really wheel and deal with a dealer on a new, or used, Outback. Good luck on finding that perfect Outback when the time is right.

Brad


----------



## jitch388

Howdy Yall!!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers

Russ,
You will not be sorry for going with an Outback. Stick to your guns and don't compromise. Try looking for a used model 1-2 years old can make a huge difference. Also if you don't mind driving a little bit look at Lakeshore RV Center . Click on Lakeshore RV Center  to open the site. They have great prices and even have an EBAY page. 
Good luck hope to see you on the road soon,








Brian


----------



## russlg

bradnjess said:


> Russ, Welcome to Outbackers and Congrats on your decision to get an Outback when you buy. Those persistent rain storms will make just about anyone start looking at campers. This may be a good time to really wheel and deal with a dealer on a new, or used, Outback. Good luck on finding that perfect Outback when the time is right.
> 
> Brad


OMG molly looks very similar to my Jake!!


----------



## russlg

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Russ,
> You will not be sorry for going with an Outback. Stick to your guns and don't compromise. Try looking for a used model 1-2 years old can make a huge difference. Also if you don't mind driving a little bit look at Lakeshore RV Center . Click on Lakeshore RV Center  to open the site. They have great prices and even have an EBAY page.
> Good luck hope to see you on the road soon,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


It's funny you listed Lakeshore RV Brian. I searched e-bay for an outback, clicked on a 21rs and saw a link in the listing that brought me here!! I don't mind driving at all. I am scouring all the local papers and classified websites (RVtrader, craigslist etc.). I just can't buy right now (even though I want to reaaal bad!!). Wife might get laid off in the near future, gotta wait 'n' see how that pans out....


----------



## bradnjess

Molly is our newest addition to the family. She's 5 months old and is a lab mix. She's grown up quite a bit since the pic in the signature was taken. Jake looks to have quite a personality, thats a good picture. Here's a few new ones of Molly.



















Brad


----------



## skippershe

Hi russlg
















to Outbackers! 

Good luck in your search, I'm sure the right one will come along when it's time.
Feel free to hang out and ask whatever questions you may have in the meantime


----------



## Chuck-N-June

Youre going to love Outbacks! This is our second one. We had a Kargoroo the first time, and traded it on while we were on vacation in Nashville last year to a Sydney 31 RLS. You are going to love it once you get one!


----------



## russlg

bradnjess said:


> Molly is our newest addition to the family. She's 5 months old and is a lab mix. She's grown up quite a bit since the pic in the signature was taken. Jake looks to have quite a personality, thats a good picture. Here's a few new ones of Molly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brad


Well Brad if you are gonna share, I will too!! A couple more of Jake and our Black lab Lady:

Jake










Jake as a pup










Lady










Thanks to all for the welcome!!

Russ


----------



## BoaterDan

Welcome to our little corner of the world.

Just keep in mind, the smallest and cheapest Outback will still be a GIANT improvement over tentin' it!!


----------



## wolfwood

WELCOME NEIGHBOR!!!!! I've been "off-site" for a bit and just saw your posts!!! Campers Inn/Kingston is THE only place I'd buy from. We have our 2nd from them and they have been absolutely wonderful to us!!! Let me know if you have any questions or if you ever want to come *feel* a dearly loved Outback. We'll even serve you beer under the awning and you can pretend its yours!

What part of our great State are you in?


----------



## russlg

wolfwood said:


> WELCOME NEIGHBOR!!!!! I've been "off-site" for a bit and just saw your posts!!! Campers Inn/Kingston is THE only place I'd buy from. We have our 2nd from them and they have been absolutely wonderful to us!!! Let me know if you have any questions or if you ever want to come *feel* a dearly loved Outback. We'll even serve you beer under the awning and you can pretend its yours!
> 
> What part of our great State are you in?


 My wife and I live in Hillsboro, I went to an Outback dealer in Northhampton, Mass on Saturday and got to "touch" a 21rs and an 18rs, which my wife liked better. Our philosophy is that we would spend most of our time outside the camper, not inside. But as I had posted earlier, a rather wild few days of wind, thunder and rain made us see that we wouldn't mind solid shelter. We are pretty much emptynesters, her daughter is 16 going on 25 and has little interest in camping. Our other two children, both canines LOVE to go camping.

I am trying to be patient, it is proving difficult, especially when I see how ALL the other makes and models PALE in comparison.

Did you buy used or new??

Thanks for the welcome and the offer! If the fever persists I will expect a cold one!!


----------



## CrazyDan

Welcome in the group. We bought ours 2 years ago and we love it.


----------



## Northern Wind

Welcome and you won't regret your choice, when you pick it up and try it out!

Till then stay tuned to the site for all the latest in the Outback world!

Steve


----------



## russlg

OMG I am no longer a noob after just 4 days!! It should say "posting troll" next to my name instead of member!!!


----------



## skippershe

russlg said:


> OMG I am no longer a noob after just 4 days!! It should say "posting troll" next to my name instead of member!!!


WTG!

Psssst! you can change your status to Outbackers Contributer by Clicking Here!


----------



## russlg

skippershe said:


> OMG I am no longer a noob after just 4 days!! It should say "posting troll" next to my name instead of member!!!


WTG!

Psssst! you can change your status to Outbackers Contributer by Clicking Here!








[/quote]








***whispers*** I did the good deed, but will wait till I own one before an official status change, after all, it has been only four days!!!!


----------



## hpapa4

Welcome to Outbackers.


----------



## russlg

Only took about 8 months but I am happy to say I have the Outback now and as proof, a pic of my TV and TT in a parking lot while I was setting up the WD hitch!!!


----------



## wolfwood

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!*


----------



## snew

and







on the new camper. I see you went with a slightly larger version than your orginally thought







. I doubt you'll regret the extra space. Enjoy camping in your new rig.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Congrats!!!

Pictures...pictures...pictures.


----------



## bradnjess

Congrats Russ!!!









Now you need to take a trip to PA in June to break that baby in.









Enjoy.

Brad


----------

